
Show HN: A Chrome Extension for contextual LinkedIn searches - mstockton
https://github.com/MattStockton/quicksearch-linkedin
======
mstockton
The extension itself is pretty simple. I wanted to share my learning about
building a Chrome extension, using the LinkedIn Javascript API, and using the
AWS S3 boto library. I figured this information may be interesting to some
people on HN.

